# Java Moss in the GTA



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy some java moss? It's such a common aquarium plant but I can't seem to find it anywhere lol. I know Menagerie usually has x-mas moss but I really want to use java moss for what I'm doing. I'd need probably two handfuls or so, so If anyone knows of a place that has it at the moment or has any to sell it would be much appreciated.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

For sure Menagerie has Java Moss as well. That's where I got it from. $3.99 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Really?! If so that'd be excellent because I was planning on going there for a couple other things I'm going to need. Thank you for the info kind sir  . Plus $3.99 isn't shabby either.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're DT, send me a pm.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got a bunch at Finatics on the weekend.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, just got off the phone with Menagerie and they said they should be getting some on Friday so I have my fingers crossed on that, it seems to sell very quickly. If they don't have any I might be able to come downtown to buy some from you ameekplec. , but if I do I'll try letting you know in advance so thanks for that. It's just that I want pick up the plants I need in one outing so I work with them/add them all at the same time. And Greg_o you said Finatics has some? Do you know if they usually have it in stock or does it tend to sell quickly there as well? 

I also have another thing that you guys might be able to help me with .. I can't decide if it would be better to add java moss to driftwood out of the water, or with driftwood already in the aquarium and most of the water drained. When I added x-mas moss to my main planted aquarium I was able to kind of wedge it into the wood in a couple of places and it's now rooted itself with and showing no problems, but for my other tank I'm planning to use fishing line to attach java moss to the piece I'm using. What do you guys think?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> I also have another thing that you guys might be able to help me with .. I can't decide if it would be better to add java moss to driftwood out of the water, or with driftwood already in the aquarium and most of the water drained. When I added x-mas moss to my main planted aquarium I was able to kind of wedge it into the wood in a couple of places and it's now rooted itself with and showing no problems, but for my other tank I'm planning to use fishing line to attach java moss to the piece I'm using. What do you guys think?


When I attached my java moss to my mopani, I took it out both of the water and tied the java moss with black sewing thread to the piece of mopani.
I used to use fishling line but it didn't seem to 'bend' as well as sewing thread. I could tie it slightly tighter with sewing thread, but of course you don't want it to be too tight to the point where your trimming your moss.

Attaching it in the aquarium might be difficult for you because of the sides of the tank. It doesn't really take that long to tie moss to a piece of driftwood and I've never had any luck with just wedging it into the piece of wood (it might be because of the amount of water current in my water). But I guess it's better to do something right the first time then to have to do it again.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking too, I've got everything ready to go, but I'm going to wait until I get my plants so I can attach the java moss onto the driftwood while out of the water. Just seems like the best option for me at the moment. Anyone else know of some good places that usually has java moss in stock?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking too, I've got everything ready to go, but I'm going to wait until I get my plants so I can attach the java moss onto the driftwood while out of the water. Just seems like the best option for me at the moment. Anyone else know of some good places that usually has java moss in stock?


As I say for any aquaria-loving-normal-person, you must in your lifetime, make a pilgrimage to Scarborough and Markham. You're sure to find it there, but if you can't just wait for the Menagerie shipment. It's not like a few days will severely change how long it will take for the moss to grow how you want it to.

EDIT:

You should also make a smaller pilgrimage to Mississauga's Dundas (Fish) street. There's Aquatic Kingdom, Big Al's, Dragon Aquarium, and Cam's Aquatic Services. I saw some Java moss at Cam's but for about $8.99 for a bunch either it was attached to wood or was the size of a baseball.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah the reason I want to know is because I was planning on getting plants and a few things from Menagerie either today or tomorrow, so if Menagerie weren't to have any I wanted to know of another good place not too far that I pick up some java moss from. Menagerie is supposed to be getting some tomorrow afternoon but it sounds like it could be a maybe. As for the scarb. area I'm very familiar with Big Al's but I don't think I want to drive out there for java moss. There is also aquapets in the north york area which I could try ... but the question still pends. Anyone know some more places that might have what I'm looking for?


----------

